# College Students: At what time of day do you prefer to do HW/Study?



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

x


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Seriously? o.o I prefer midday/early afternoon. When it's too late I become too lazy to function. :\


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Afternoon, usually around 4 PM.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Usually tomorrow.


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

Usually around noon or at 8 o'clock. Takes me a couple hours to get a rhythm going after I wake up.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I do it scattered throughout the day, but the biggest chunk I usually leave until the last minute (right before class, or the night before at around 12am or so). If I weren't such a terrible procrastinator, I'd prefer to do it midday.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Evening and night (6 pm - 12 am).


----------



## Daydreamer23 (Nov 23, 2013)

I prefer early morning as well but classes start at 8 a.m which makes it so difficult leaving me with an hour or so for studying . ( provided that I wake up at 6 a.m)
The other alternative I have is studying in the afternoon when I come back but I'm always so tired .


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm at university, and if I want to do some serious work, I have to go to the library in the evening.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

The morning, because nobody else is awake to distract me. Unfortunately, too much tends to happen at night, so turns out I'm usually not awake to distract myself either.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Based on the notion that we only have so much willpower to expense in a day, I do all of my studying in the afternoon as my classes run from 8a-12p all week.

That way I'm sharp and learning. In the evening is my personal time when my brain is exhausted - I do the things that comfort me. Read, Games, Movie.... Sitting alone...................................


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I usually study early in the morning at 3 or 4 am or after coming home from class around afternoon


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

HardRock said:


> I usually *study early in the morning at 3 or 4 am* or after coming home from class around afternoon


It's good to know that I'm not the only one who does this.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

*Warning: incoming boring, inconclusive answer*

It really varies with me, usually mid afternoon or early evening. It's very rare for me to be studying late into the night. But these days I'm having trouble doing my work at any time because I feel the end of the semester coming.


----------



## Irvy (Nov 27, 2013)

night, my head is more clear at night


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Honestly, it's whenever I don't feel like ****. If I'm tired, there's no way in hell I'm going to do homework because I'll just fall asleep. I often take naps during the day just so I can feel refreshed enough to do my work.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Honestly, it's whenever I don't feel like ****. If I'm tired, there's no way in hell I'm going to do homework because I'll just fall asleep. I often take naps during the day just so I can feel refreshed enough to do my work.


Yup :yes I love naps.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Almost always night. If I completed assignments at night, even in the middle of the night, I would almost always get better grades than if I completed them in the daytime too.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

In the morning after breakfast. :yes


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Normally afternoon/evening. Mornings arent good for my little brain.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Either really early in the morning or really late at night. In between hours are for hanging out with friends, maybe doing some light work, or squeezing in a work out to stay awake.

Could probably attend a lecture during those in between hours but definitely depends on who the professor is. I had a lecture with someone who had a really monotonous tone of voice and was rather "spacey" so keeping up with the lecture wasn't the top of my priority (though it should've been lol).


----------



## Ahzuran (Nov 11, 2013)

Usually in the afternoon to evening around 3 to 6-7. It usually depends on my schedule and whether I have night classes or volunteer/group meetings.

Either way, I can't study in the morning or night. I'm just way too tired to concentrate most of the time.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

Most semesters I've had somewhat long gaps in between some classes, and I've tried to use those times for studying. That way I typically get all my studying done during the normal school day. Sometimes I have more work and it takes me into the evening, but it's rare unless there's some big project or maybe finals.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

HW/study depends on the season xD. On winter I do it in the afternoon, while on spring I do it in the evening because the heat always kills me after lunch. (I go to collegue on the mornings).


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

1 am on the day its due


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

If I'm awake early, then the morning. However, I will not wake early purposefully to study. Also the evening around 6/7


----------



## Grignard (Jan 16, 2013)

Early afternoon and late night. 2-6 I can focus, then I lose focus until 11PM or so, then I can work effectively for 2 or so hours. After that my brain is fried.


----------

